
Saving the World from Spreadsheets [video] - bingden
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyWKxFxyyrQ
======
rspoerri
i love the views into the audience :-)

more on topic, without having seen the whole youtube movie:
[https://datavizproject.com/](https://datavizproject.com/)

------
abakker
Nice Abom79 t-shirt.

